# ezscreenprint IS easy



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

I just received my ezscreenprint kit a couple of days ago and I must say ez is an understatement. The instructions were easy to follow. Clean up was a breeze. The only problem I had was waiting on the dang sun to come out. It was cold and cloudy so I was itching to get started. Well today was the day it was everything that I expected. This is the first screen that I have made. It’s for my brother who is getting married next weekend and he needs a good t-shirt for the bachelor party which is tomorrow night. Cheers


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks great and a good design. I have the kit but haven't had much sun - I bought a metal light and daylight bulb that I had read you could use - but I'm chicken to try it : P Has anyone else used this set up?

Di


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this the kit that uses the PhotoEZ stuff? It looked interesting, and I was going to get it until I seen that the refill kits are like $24 for 3 sheets. For $24, you can get a quart of emulsion and make a whole lot more than 3 screens.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

sjaguar13 - yes, that's the PhotoEz kit. Comparing it to "proper" screens is a bit of an "apples & oranges" comparison. PhotoEz is geared towards the home user/hobbyist - it's simple to use, requires no specialised equipment and is easy to clean up (washes out in water and all inks used are water soluable).

No doubt using the kind of set up you are describing would possibly be more economical in the long run, but it has a greater start up cost.

Btw - I am not saying you can't achieve a "professional" result with the PhotoEz kit - you can - you just need to make a decision on what works best for you.

*oddhuman* - LOVE YOUR WORK! The kit is great - I love mine too. What a fantastic design - looks wonderful.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a great first time job to me  !

I guess these EZ kits could be handy if you wanted to print your own neck-labels with logo, size and info... as I see that tagless shirt hanging. What brand shirt is it, probably will have a tag inside the side seem right?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice first t-shirt! Thanks for posting the photo


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

My next order of business is to make some frames for the photoez screens. I have a couple of old wood picture frames I'm going to experiment with.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

oddhuman said:


> My next order of business is to make some frames for the photoez screens. I have a couple of old wood picture frames I'm going to experiment with.



Let me know how they turn out. There was a previous post that was asking about that. 

I've done two jobs with 10 polos in one job and 4 shirts on another job. The ezscreenprint worked great. I've thought about putting the fabric on a screen but not sure how much you can stretch it. 

So far I've just taped mine down while screening it. Until I get my press it has been working great to get started.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice photos thanks for sharing.. I look forward to hearing about your frame experiment. Please post the outcome ... JB


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Update, I used the light thing and it worked great. I tested the sample screens on paper and they look good except the paint is a little uneven one. Could this be too much paint? Any tips on applying the paint would be appreciated - also adding the fix so you don't have to heat set...how much goes in an 8oz jar? Thanks!

Di


----------



## TEEZRUS (Jun 20, 2007)

nice shirt!

i think i ll purchase the kit now!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a couple different views. Sorry if they are too big. It's late.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

(adding the fix so you don't have to heat set...how much goes in an 8oz jar? Thanks).....Versatex Fixer can be used with the Versatex Printing Inks to increase wash fastness and to assist in the heat setting process. Add 1% to 3% by volume to printing ink. The pot life of the ink after addition of fixer is 6 hours. After application allow ink to dry for 12 hours before heat setting at 225 - 300 degrees. Or let dry 4-6 days without heat setting before washing. Always do test runs before running productions


----------



## SakeRonin (Oct 14, 2007)

I saw the video demonstration of this product on Youtube.
It looks like a great way to do small muticolour designs. Set up and clean up look very simple, I think I might try it out myself.
Thanks for the product reviews.


----------



## deborah60 (Apr 29, 2014)

I want to buy ez screen would anybody think that I should start off with the starter kit first


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread is 7 years old. I would do a couple things..... One is to start a new thread and do a net search for reviews. Second you could run fast enough to give me the system. JMO


----------

